# can you keep guppy fry in a breeder box



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

I recently bought 3 female guppies, and i wasn't expecting them to give birth to fry soo soon. So i placed the fry in a breeder box with some horn wort and java moss for now? How long can i keep them there? Will this stunt their growth? Should i get more adequate space for them?
* theres about 15-20


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Na won't stunt there growth at all, you can keep them in there for a week or two just until there big enough they won't fit in there moms mouth, when u release them with there mom, just make sure she's fed befor you put them in


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I keep like 20-40 in a external hang on back breeding box for like 1.5 months or so been doing this for a year now no issues.


----------

